# video of my mbu puffer tank can wacth in 3D too



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

mbu puffer - YouTube


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Awesome video Johnny.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

very awesome indeed


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks guys


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

was this the one on the buy and sell!? 

awesome coloration! wish they would be 100% safe with rays etc. id love to add one of these guys to my collection!


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

m_class2g said:


> was this the one on the buy and sell!?
> 
> awesome coloration! wish they would be 100% safe with rays etc. id love to add one of these guys to my collection!


i would add one with ray no problem my guy would not touch a ray


----------



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

Cool video, and one nice clean tank. Your Mbu is like a shopvac


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Cool video, he is a beauty. I like those lil fish u got there too, what are they? the ones that have black on them


----------



## shelby67 (Jun 19, 2011)

Claudia said:


> Cool video, he is a beauty. I like those lil fish u got there too, what are they? the ones that have black on them


looks like black skirt tetras

Can all MBU's be housed with other fish???? or just fast zippy ones?


----------

